
Piketty's new War and Peace-sized book: Expands on Capital in the 21st Century - hhs
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/sep/09/thomas-pikettys-new-magnum-opus-published-on-thursday
======
tudelo
"that the voting power of even the largest shareholders should be capped at
10%"

I know a specific high profile company that would really dislike that :D

~~~
mytailorisrich
At face value this proposal makes no sense because it means that the total
voting rights are less than 100%...

